# Phase to Ground Arc Flash Calculation Software v1.0 Beta release - Testers needed



## arcad (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello

I invite you to become beta tester for new _Phase to Ground Arc Flash Calculation Software_. Feel free to download the PGAC v1.0 program ( *beta* ) from the page below:

http://arcadvisor.blogspot.com/2009/12/phase-to-ground-arc-flash-software-v10.html

The program features are:



Estimate Incident Energy Exposures for *Live Line Work on Overhead Open Air Systems 1kV to 800kV*
Determine Limited, Restricted, Prohibited Shock Protection Boundaries and Risk Category
Calculator-style interface makes complex calculations easy to understand
Perform analysis using metric (mm, Joules ) or imperial units (inches, calories )
Save results in generic text format for future reference or printing











Screen View of P.G.A.C. V1.0 ( beta )​
Your feedback is greatly appreciated.

Best Regards

- Michael Furtak
www.arcadvisor.com


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

